# Linnie on the move!!



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*When she is in her cage she is pretty turtle-ish, slow moving, but when she is out she does not sit still!! She also has poor balance so she tumbles a lot (she doesn't grip well with her feet, partly because one is deformed and partly because I think it's just how Linnies are) but she loves to explore 





*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kissy is certainly a pretty little girl and seems very happy exploring her surroundings!*


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

She looked awesome checking things out. We thought she was on our couch as we have the same large brown towels.


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh she is adorable!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*She makes the cutest little ducky squeaks *


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Kissy is an adorable little girl. I love her sweet voice. She is a curious one, isn't she. Her mannerisms remind me a lot of sweet Muffin.


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

She's a cutie! I love linnies!!!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*


Budgiekeet said:



She looked awesome checking things out. We thought she was on our couch as we have the same large brown towels.

Click to expand...

Oh that is a big blanket! (one of those "snuggie" things you can put your arms in, kind of annoying sometimes haha)



jellyblue said:



Kissy is an adorable little girl. I love her sweet voice. She is a curious one, isn't she. Her mannerisms remind me a lot of sweet Muffin.

Click to expand...

She really does, it's scary how much alike they are some times!  and funny enough, the previous owner brought her home the same exact weekend we brought Muffin home!! May 2013. How ironic!*


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

She seems like a typical Linnie lol. They never sit still and are very clumsy for sure....what a sweet heart tho.


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

Awe too cute, the clumsiness adds to the cute


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a little cutie pie....love her squeeks...giving me Linnie fever over her Jill...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my goodness, Kissy is such a cutie pie!  Her little Linnie chirp and exploration over your blankie just weakens my wits with cuteness overload. Btw, seeing her step up to your finger with such pretty polished nails just doubles the pleasure, Jill


----------

